# Newark Midlands Entomological fayre



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*This is a good show for livestock as well as for the dead collectors. The first of the big shows of the year with a good attendance both from the public and from traders, plenty of livestock traders already booked so not one to miss out. This used to be the Kettering show but is now at this new venue and has always been a good show filled with enthusiasm. 

Hope to see some of you there.


Newark/Midlands Entomological Fayre​Grove Leisure Centre
London Road
New Balderton
Newark
Notts
NG24 3AL​April 1st​*


----------



## dizzyblood (Feb 23, 2012)

*hi*

hi there, any chance you no the open time? iv not been to this one before,,, and carnt find any info on the place, thanks dizzy


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i shall be there


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

dizzyblood said:


> hi there, any chance you no the open time? iv not been to this one before,,, and carnt find any info on the place, thanks dizzy


As far as I know it's 11 a.m.

I'll be going as it's definately worth a visit.


----------

